# Google- Adolescent sex can stunt growth and spark depression, according to study on ... - Mirror.co.uk



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Mirror.co.uk<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Adolescent sex can stunt growth and spark depression, according to study on ...**Mirror.co.uk*Scientists claim teenage romps can also spark depression and autoimmune system conditions such as *irritable bowel syndrome*. They suspect the problem arises because â€œthe activity occurs when the nervous *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

